# New expat in sintra area



## Lauranewman (Aug 12, 2014)

Are there any expat families in sintra area?
I will be moving there this month in August.
It would be great to meet other expat families.
My daughter is 8 years old.

Looking forward to connecting.


----------



## izian (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi, we're just west of Torres vedras so not too far from you.
I have a 6 year Old daughter and 4 and 1 year old son. Be happy to meet up when you move over


----------



## Lauranewman (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi
That's great. Thanks for your kind response. I look forward to meeting with you. 
We will be based in Ulgueira near Sintra. My daughters going to the Steiner school which has relocated from almocageme to Azoia. Arriving end of August.
Laura


----------

